# D League news 8/25



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam team president to participate in fundraiser*

Bakersfield, Calif., August 23, 2006 - Bakersfield Jam Team President and General Manager, Lara Mae Divina, will be participating in a dunk tank fundraiser, supporting the Bakersfield American Heart Association in its fight against heart disease and stroke. KGET-17 and Telemundo-11 will be hosting this event on Thursday and Friday, August 24th and 25th, from 5am to 7am and again from 5pm to 7pm, outside the KGET studios located at 2120 L Street in Bakersfield. All supporters are invited to come out and dunk for dollars to help save lives.

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through our website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Fort Worth Flyers to Hold Open Tryouts*

FORT WORTH, Texas, August 24, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers will hold open tryouts Saturday and Sunday, October 7-8, at Nolan Catholic High School, 4501 Bridge Street, Fort Worth, Texas, 76103.

Open tryouts offer local athletes an opportunity to showcase their talents in front of NBA Development League

(D-League) coaches while they compete to earn a position in the team's official training camp. Training camp is scheduled to begin in November.

"Last season we were fortunate to have a player from the open tryout earn a roster spot [forward Anthony Terrell]," said Flyers team president Ken Nicholson. "This success story shows that the tryout truly provides players with an opportunity to pursue their dream of playing in the NBA."

Terrell, a 6-6, 230 pound forward, played collegiately at the University of North Carolina-Wilmington. Terrell spent the 2004-05 season in the ABA with the Carolina Thunder and the Arkansas RimRockers (the RimRockers joined the D-League for the 2005-06 season) prior to attending the Flyers' local player tryout last fall. Terrell appeared in all 48 games for the Flyers, making 21 starts and averaging 8.2 points and 4.2 rebounds.

The Saturday session will begin at 8 a.m. with check-in and will conclude at 5 p.m. A select group of athletes will be chosen to participate in a final session on Sunday beginning at 9 a.m.

Applicants must be eligible to play in the NBA Development League and may pre-register by submitting the official registration, disclosure, and release forms along with a $125 non-refundable fee by 5 p.m. on September 22. All applications received after the pre-registration deadline will be subject to a $150 non-refundable fee. Cash and money orders are the only accepted forms of payment for the registration fee. Applications are available at fwflyers.com or the Fort Worth Flyers office located at 512 Main Street, Suite 411, Fort Worth, TX, 76102. Registration is limited to the first 125 players, and no incomplete applications will be accepted.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, TX. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers Coach Sam Vincent Guiding Nigerian National Team In World Championships*

FORT WORTH, Texas, August 24, 2006 - Fort Worth Flyers head coach Sam Vincent has guided the Nigerian National Team to the Eight-Finals of the 2006 FIBA World Championship that runs until September 3 in Japan.

The Nigerian National Team advanced to the second round of the international contest for the first time in team history by defeating Lebanon 95-72 in the team's final preliminary round contest. Nigeria will face Germany, which is led by Dallas Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki, in its Eight-Finals match on Sunday, August 27. A victory over Germany will move Nigeria into the Quarter-Finals where the team will play the United States if Team USA wins its Eight-Finals contest against Australia.

"The World Championship has been a great experience for our team thus far, and I am proud of the way our guys have played to help us achieve this historic milestone," said Vincent.

Vincent became involved with the Nigerian National Team in 2003 after working on other grass roots basketball development projects in South Africa. He has also been involved with the NBA's Basketball without Borders program since 1997.

"Working with the Nigerian National Team and helping to prepare them to compete at a peak level against the top players in the world has been an extremely rewarding experience," said Vincent. "It is just another way of giving back to the community and youth."

Former Flyers and current New York Knicks guard Ime Udoka is among the standout players for Nigeria. A 2006 All-D-League First Team selection and the winner of the league's Jason Collier Sportsmanship Award, Udoka averaged 17.1 points and 6.2 rebounds in 45 games with Fort Worth before earning a GATORADE Call-Up to the Knicks.

"Ime has been great for us. He is the glue to this team because he plays so many important positions on the court," said Vincent. "Without Ime we would not have the success we have achieved."

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, TX. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Area sports*

Former Dakota Wizards coach Casey Owens has been hired by the Chicago Bulls as the team's video coordinator.

Owens was with the Wizards for four seasons, three as an assistant under Dave Joerger and the 2004-05 campaign as head coach.

Owens helped the Wizards win CBA titles in 2002 and 2004. As head coach, he guided the team to a league-best 32-16 record before falling to Joerger's Sioux Falls Skyforce in a five-game semifinal series.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Pro team sought for Des Moines*

Des Moines could land an NBA minor-league franchise, the league said Wednesday.

Phil Evans, president of the NBA Development League, said league officials are reviewing an application to grant an expansion franchise to an ownership group headed by former Northern Iowa basketball player Nick Nurse. The NBA established the D-League in 2001 as a development arm for players, game officials and front-office staff.

The league added seven markets for the 2006-07 season and will play 50-game schedules in 12 cities.

The league hopes to eventually expand to 30 teams.

complete article


----------

